# Naming your business



## BCbound (Aug 17, 2009)

Any thoughts on naming a business. I'm looking for some do's and don'ts of this process. Any wisdom would be great.


----------



## ozarktreeman (Aug 17, 2009)

I would stay away for first or last names in a business.reason bieng if you ever sold out generic names are easier to deal with.
Maybe goes for something that describes your are or counties that you will be doing business in.and try to go early in alphabet as it,s list 1st in phone book.good luck


----------



## ASD (Aug 18, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> i would stay away for first or last names in a business.reason bieng if you ever sold out generic names are easier to deal with.
> Maybe goes for something that describes your are or counties that you will be doing business in.and try to go early in alphabet as it,s list 1st in phone book.good luck



+1


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 18, 2009)

Nothing says "I'm a pro" more tha having "AA" in front of your name. Seriously, who in the heck uses a phone book anymore? I ran an add for a year to test and had one call. Most of my work comes from internet searches and a few yard signs. Think of a name that sounds easy to remember and get a logo graphic for it before you even put it out there, you want people to associate an image with a name. I am not a pro marketer, but I have stayed at a Holiday in express...

What is your business? Is it the traditional tree service?


----------



## ozarktreeman (Aug 18, 2009)

let me guess hoosier tree service. A non traditional tree service?


----------



## ChiHD (Aug 18, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> let me guess hoosier tree service. A non traditional tree service?



I think what he may mean is a business geared more to one type of service (climbing,pruning,removals) as opposed to a full service tree care company that does plant health care and consultations etc.

Also is your business going to cater more to residential customers, or commercial or both?

The one thing I have learned is to keep ads consistent (colours, font, logo)and create a brand, dont just stick a random tree on a page and call it a logo.


And I could be completey wrong about what he meant!!


----------



## ozarktreeman (Aug 18, 2009)

ArborCARE(705) said:


> I think what he may mean is a business geared more to one type of service (climbing,pruning,removals) as opposed to a full service tree care company that does plant health care and consultations etc.
> 
> Also is your business going to cater more to residential customers, or commercial or both?
> 
> ...






yea,that makes sense,been a long hot day. time


----------



## MNGuns (Aug 22, 2009)

A descriptive name is good, but leave yourself open to expansion as well. May start out as Billy Bobs Firewood, then get into logging, or milling, etc. and you still have the "Firewood" stuck to you. My own business name is Circle B Services, Inc. Leaves me open to do darn near anything.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's some great info on marketing, and there's a lot of free info on the site. You can probably get the book at your library, too.


http://www.gmarketing.com/


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 23, 2009)

who did Wat and runoke:


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> AAA Discount Tree
> 
> AAA Bottom Dollar Tree
> 
> ...



They actuaaly don't alllow that around here anymore unless its really part of the registered name. I used to think that companies with AAA in them were part of Triple A, the road service.

A new crew is running round here now- Tree Dawgs.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 23, 2009)

"Tree Dawgs", I like it.

Just make sure you dont git yer a$$ bitten dano. lol.

Grrr....lol.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 23, 2009)

tree MDS said:


> "Tree Dawgs", I like it.
> 
> Just make sure you dont git yer a$$ bitten dano. lol.
> 
> Grrr....lol.



I am not sure but I think the company is comprised of some wannabes who think they are arebes you know what I mean? I have yet to get a glimpse of them.


----------



## southsoundtree (Sep 5, 2009)

Think of what might be limiting to your company, such as Tree Removal Experts.
This may be where you start, but not where you want to be later. You will be better with a name like Quality Tree Services, than Affordable Tree Services.

You can have a slogan that goes with your name, e.g. Quality Tree Services--Always a Great Value.

You have to think about moving in the future, so Great Plains Tree Service might be better than Kansas City Tree Service, though you may not be recognized as much for being a local business.

Like they say about dressing for the job that you want, not the job you have...Name it for the company you want, not the one you are starting with.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Sep 5, 2009)

ozarktreeman said:


> I would stay away for first or last names in a business.



You mean like Asplundh, Bartlett or Davey???


----------



## arborist (Sep 5, 2009)

BC WetCoast said:


> You mean like Asplundh, Bartlett or Davey???



haha those 3 came to mind when I read that as well.
I named my tree service using my last name and I seem to be doing fine.
It's not the name you want your potential clients thinking about (though of course you want them to remember it).It's your presentation of your services offered.


----------

